# when to apply strobe cream/liquid



## kaexbabey (Mar 11, 2008)

i know that you can use it before foundation, but what about if you use a primer too? would it be before or after the primer? or would i not need to use another primer if i'm using it under foundation? thanks!


----------



## MEGCLARE (Mar 11, 2008)

I have both the Strobe Cream and Strobe liquid.
I use the Strobe cream as a moisturizer.  
Then I put my primer on and then my foundation.  I just bought the Strobe liquid this weekend and the MA told me that you can us the liquid when ever. Before or after foundation or before or after you set your foundtation with powder.  What I have been doing is using it after I set my foundation with powder.  I use the 187 and apply it to my upper check area.  I love it! Hope that helps.


----------



## revinn (Mar 11, 2008)

I use Strobe Cream under my makeup, mixed with my foundation, and over my foundation on my cheek and browbones. Fanatic much?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 12, 2008)

since strobe cream is a moisturizer, use it before primer.  if you are using strobe liquid, you can use it before or after foundation/powder, but use it after primer.


----------

